# Take It Easy - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

The Eagles classic - Take It Easy: this video breaks down the way I play this great tune.....thanks for watching!guitar - RS Guitarworks 'Old Friend' Tele

[video=youtube;BprIsdjHTKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BprIsdjHTKE[/video]


----------

